# Solved: Problems installing Ubuntu



## jcdf (Jul 11, 2007)

After hearing so much about it, I recently sent off for and received the Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS Desktop Edition operating system.
I have a laptop Compaq series pp2140. 1.3GHz Athlon processor, 512Mb Ram, 30Gb Toshiba hard drive. Windows XP professional. I want to install the Ubuntu system along side windows XP.
Before hand I defragment the hard drive in Windows XP and made sure there was plenty of spare room on my hard drive. The laptops 30Gb hard drive is partitioned into two parts. 
C: part which is holds the window xp operating system is 20Gb in total and has 11.8Gb free space. 
D: part is 8.4Gb in size all of which is free space.
I booted my laptop with the Ubuntu CD in the tray and the Ubuntu operating system loaded and started correctly.
To install the system I followed the advise on the following site:
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-7-10-68645.shtml
I double clicked the install icon on the desktop. Proceeded through the first 3 steps without problem.
On the fourth step there are three choices on how to partition the hard disk.
1. Guided  use entire disk.
2. Guided  use largest continuous free space.
3. Manual.
When I select the second choice as is recommended by the above guide I get the following error message:


> Failed to partition the selected disk
> This probably happened because the selected disk or free space is too small to be automatically partitioned.


Is my hard disk too small to install Ubuntu? Any other advise on this would be helpful as well.


----------



## jcdf (Jul 11, 2007)

It does not matter I have found out how to do it.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

> It does not matter I have found out how to do it.


Other people might have the same problem. How about sharing the solution?


----------



## jcdf (Jul 11, 2007)

Here is a little manual I put together for myself, should I need to install Ubuntu on my laptop later on and have forgetten how to.


> 1. Create 8Gb empty partition using windows. Delete partition (so it is not formatted 8Gb's doing nothing).
> 2. Place Ubuntu CD in CD Drive and turn laptop off. Turn on laptop and run Ubuntu in Demo mode. Once in Ubuntu operating system double click install icon on desktop.
> 3. Do first three steps. On fourth step do the following:
> 4. Select the manual partitioning, delete what is now D:, select the "free space" and then "new partition", set the size to 512MB, set "use as: swap space" and then hit "ok". Now select "free space" and "new partition" again, select "use as: ext3", "mount point: /", click "ok", the click "forward" and you are good to go.
> ...


If anybody needs more details just say so.


----------

